# Wonderberry!!!



## DirtySouth (Jul 2, 2009)

Here's a clone rooted 3 weeks(took real small,not much vertical growth,but the pre-hairs',lol.Flipped on 6/20.Lookin good 2 me.Ph off.Pen never calibrated properly,thank you great 1.What do you guys think!


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 2, 2009)

Nice little cola you got going there, she looks pretty stout! Wonderberry i don't think I've herd of that strain who's the breeder? Have you smoked it before, if so whats it like? Beautiful little girl though congrats!

                            Phatpharmer


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 2, 2009)

Interesting looking plant, looks like a little auto flowering type because of the size. And where did you get the beans?


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 2, 2009)

girlsenberry


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 2, 2009)

Auto?what I thoughtHow big do they get?Heres a glimps of momma
Saga.....forgot cant spell


----------



## 420benny (Jul 2, 2009)

Damn nice cola for a bathroom grow,lol


----------



## JBonez (Jul 3, 2009)

what are you exfoliating with? Your skin looks smooth.

jk, plant looks good, maybe a lil stressed but healthy.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 3, 2009)

stressed,YES.Ph pen never calibrated correctly.Also about lost due to mites.Long road she's been down.Ya thing she'll perk on up now that the pen is on point?


----------



## umbra (Jul 3, 2009)

I've grown wonderberry before. I started flowering at the 4th node. Thats what the breeder recommends. Between the 4th to 7th node, begin flowering. So they were 6" to 8" when I flipped them. Stretch was easy 4x. Plants ended up about 3ft. Most were 1 huge cola. Maybe a good 24" to 28" cola on 5 out of 6 plants.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 3, 2009)

I let her go 3 feet 1st.LST nightmare.Momma diddnt do to good.A lot of males made some wb x wb seeds,couple clones.Umbra the other 2 clones didn't strtch,fatties.

 Wonderful smell.Nice sativa high.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 3, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> I let her go 3 feet 1st.LST nightmare.Momma diddnt do to good.A lot of males made some wb x wb seeds,couple clones.Umbra the other 2 clones didn't strtch,fatties.
> 
> Wonderful smell.Nice sativa high.


correct me if i am wrong, wonderberry is a str8 indica?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 3, 2009)

No way.Long skinny fingers.tall plant.You will sometimes get 2-3 diffrent phenotypes from the same seed batch.This particular batch I only found 1 desirable female,bunch -o-males.1 male was deff."top dog".Good thing those 2 hit it off.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 3, 2009)

sorry, was going off of this description   

'Wonderberry' from Sagarmatha Seeds 

Lineage:  Bubbleberry/William's Wonder hybrid 
Family:  Unknown or mixed family 
Origin:  Not Listed 
Region:  Netherlands 
Genotype:  Indica 
Indoor Maturation:  50 to 55 days 
Outdoor Maturation:  Not Listed 
Sex Possibilities:  Standard (M/F) 
Stature:  Very short and squat 
Yield:  6 
Odor Level:  Not Listed 
Odor Description:  Faint blueberry smell 
Taste Level:  Not Listed 
Taste Description:  Faint blueberry taste 


  Breeder's Description - 'Wonderberry'  
A blend of the vigor of Bubbleberry with the bushy, luxurious growth pattern of the American variety Williams Wonder. The smoke is tasty and possesses the scent of a flowery bouquet.

The high is heavy and long in duration, leaving the smoker with enough energy to be mobile.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 3, 2009)

I c what they say.L know what I grew.Sativa,lol.IDK,maby they sent the wrong seeds in the wonderberry pack?Most the plants where VERY TALL.Beasts me!


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 3, 2009)

you lady been doing any better?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 3, 2009)

new growth is green w/ no sign of stress in the new leaves,calibrations a bytch,lol


----------



## smokybear (Jul 3, 2009)

She is looking great so far. Going to be a nice cola. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 4, 2009)

Im glad to be gettin the aproval of the people whos journals I read like novels,lol.You guyz have tought me ALOT.


----------



## Newbud (Jul 4, 2009)

I'd never heard of it before, sounds nice enough 

Good luck

ATB


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 6, 2009)

lets see pics brotha


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 6, 2009)

:holysheep: 





			
				Newbud said:
			
		

> I'd never heard of it before, sounds nice enough
> 
> Good luck
> 
> ATB


grat read


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 6, 2009)

tonight!


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 8, 2009)

1st 3 are Wonderberry the last is Bubba(pre 98 clone w/ current Bubba pollen,ohya)both are coming up on 3 weeks


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 8, 2009)

Looks deelish!:hubba:


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 8, 2009)

damn dirty, that second pic has some sick trichs. looks yummy.


----------

